# Is there a CS 101 course?



## Lawyer Bob (Dec 24, 2021)

I’m confused about cold smoking.  Curing is step 1.  Smoking is step 2.  or is step 2 actually drying the cured sausage and, in the process, smoking it?  What are the benefits of cold vs. hot smoking?  Seems like most recipies start with a cold smoke and end with hot.  Is that necessary or can you cold smoke and then cook later?  Is there a longer window before spoilage?  Or is cooking even necessary?  E.g. hams.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 24, 2021)

There is no course that I'm aware of but there are members here more than happy to answer questions for you and get you heading in the right direction.
 It depends on what you are going to cold smoke or cure. Many of us cold smoke cheese and that is not cured basically take it out of the package it comes in and get the cold smoke going stick the cheese in and smoke it. 
Bacon once cured can either be cold or hot smoked we have members that do it both ways.
Sausage is cured then smoked
Give us an idea of what you are wanting to do and we can give you advise. There is also a curing section


----------



## Lawyer Bob (Dec 25, 2021)

Lawyer Bob said:


> I’m confused about cold smoking.  Curing is step 1.  Smoking is step 2.  or is step 2 actually drying the cured sausage and, in the process, smoking it?  What are the benefits of cold vs. hot smoking?  Seems like most recipies start with a cold smoke and end with hot.  Is that necessary or can you cold smoke and then cook later?  Is there a longer window before spoilage?  Or is cooking even necessary?  E.g. hams.


Thanks.  I’ll check out the curing section and reassess then.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 25, 2021)

SMF has many members well versed in sausage making and curing.  Also, there are several books by Stanely Marianski available on Amazon.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 25, 2021)

The definition of cold smoke is loosely defined. Temperatures for cold smoking vary across Europe and they run even hotter in the U.S.
By definition though, cold smoke is flavoring with smoke in a cold environment without cooking, i.e without changing the protein structure through application of heat. Cold smoking is also a drying step and the humidity should remain high to prevent the exterior from drying too much.
Salmon can not be smoked higher than 85*F or you will denature the proteins and cook the fish...you will not be able to slice it thinly and the texture will be different.

Cold smoking is not a continuous process, the smoke session is stopped and the meat allowed to rest many times. This allows for 100% penetration of the smoke molecules through the meat. Because of this, cold smoke is a more intense smokey flavor as opposed to hot smoking. Traditionally, cold smoking was also a preservation step as some of the smoke molecules have preservative and antimicrobial properties.

The loosely agreed upon high temperature for cold smoke is 77*F, but I know many people that wont go above 71*F, me included. Cold smoking is best done at night because the relative humidity is much higher. 70-85% RH is best for cold smoking. There are many dry cured meats like speck, black forest ham, hungarian salamis, etc... that all have cold smoking as a step in their production.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 25, 2021)

From Marianski:

https://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 25, 2021)

The BIGGEST key to cold smoking properly is extremely, very thin blue smoke. It can not be white or the smoke will be much too bitter on the product.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 25, 2021)

Here is my cold smoking set-up.    






In all seriousness,  for sausage I sometimes start with cold smoke, then gradually ramp the smoker temp up to the 170°'s so that my sausage (with cure added) will creep up to 155°F.  Or cold smoke, then finish in a warm water bath to the same internal temp.  

For shoulder or loin hams, I cold smoke in several sessions over at least 2 days, then hot smoke until the internal is 150°ish. This is now ready-to-eat, and can be enjoyed cold, or lightly fried. For bacon, I cold smoke several sessions over at least 2 days.... and my internal may never get over 50°F, so it has to be fried, baked or grilled before eating.  Taking the internal of bacon >145°F creates a ready-to-eat product that can be sliced thin like Italian cured hams, or lightly fried to put some sizzle on the fat. 
Cold smoking set-up


----------



## Lawyer Bob (Dec 29, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Here is my cold smoking set-up.
> View attachment 520001
> 
> In all seriousness,  for sausage I sometimes start with cold smoke, then gradually ramp the smoker temp up to the 170°'s so that my sausage (with cure added) will creep up to 155°F.  Or cold smoke, then finish in a warm water bath to the same internal temp.
> ...


Thanks.  Very helpful.  I think i’ve tried to make it too complicated.  so, cold smoke to add flavor to already cured meat.  Again, thanks.  

I’m in the middle of a cold smoker build.  Simple box 2.5’ x2.5’ x 4’ (1’  legs‘ so chamber is 3’ high) with a floor of chicken wire to keepthe critters out.  Will start out using an amazin pellet smoker on the chicken wire which will be doubled over to add strength.  smoker will be in the same chamber as the meat And below it, probably by a foot or so.  Will that be an issue, i.e., too much heat?


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 30, 2021)

Lawyer Bob said:


> Thanks.  Very helpful.  I think i’ve tried to make it too complicated.  so, cold smoke to add flavor to already cured meat.  Again, thanks.
> 
> I’m in the middle of a cold smoker build.  Simple box 2.5’ x2.5’ x 4’ (1’  legs‘ so chamber is 3’ high) with a floor of chicken wire to keepthe critters out.  Will start out using an amazin pellet smoker on the chicken wire which will be doubled over to add strength.  *smoker will be in the same chamber as the meat And below it, probably by a foot or so.  Will that be an issue, i.e., too much heat?*


It's possible heat could be an issue, as pellets put off a small amount of heat but A-Maze-N smoke trays and tubes are very popular. Some burn sawdust for a more gentle smoke, like for cheese and butter.  *For the most basic design you need some kind of enclosure, good draw and draft, some grates or rods for hanging, and a smoke generator.*  I like cold smokers with a large volume, my current favorite is using my drum smokers as they are designed for hot smoking.  My pellet tube is 20 or so inches below the meat, and I have a hanging rack too. For more draw, I can block the lid farther open.















Here is my box smoker set-up for cheese, and I'm using a sawdust smoke generator. It's hard to see the smoke because it's very early in the morning, but it gives you an idea of how light the smoke is for cheese.






This is from the Warren Anderson book, the smoke generator is in the small box and the piping cools the smoke. If I recall correctly, this unit breaks down.  Do a Google search for "design for cold smoker" and select 'images'.  You will see hundreds of ideas.


----------



## Lawyer Bob (Dec 30, 2021)

Thirdeye, thanks for your suggestions.  I think my design will take care of the drafting issue:  I plan on drilling several holes near the top of each side for draft + the corners & door will not be airtight & floor is just chicken wire--We'll see if it works.  I'll have a couple of rods cut from an unfinished closet rod for hanging.  I've also got a metal oven rack to use for cheese & other non-hanging items.

For the heat issue, I'll try the amazin & see how it works.  If it raises heat too high, I've seen other designs that use the smoke daddy or the bella, so may try that if the amazin is a fail, but I just got it for Xmas, so hate to not give it a fair shake, especially since I asked for it (when I was not aware of the bella/smoke daddy).

I don't have a hot smoker--just a weber grill, but can sous vide to the right temp after cold smoke.

I am obessing on cold smoking but not to the point of the guy in the last photo in your post--now that's a serious smokehouse!  

I've got a friend whose family has had a farm near Shiner, TX for over 100 yrs.  They have a smokehouse built God knows when that I saw used a couple of times several years ago--hang the sausage & put in a pile of rotten wood & hang it over night.  Results are good & it seems so simple.  Anyway, that was my inspiration for trying this, but other things got in the way until I retired earlier this year.

thank you for your ideas & help.  Have a happy New Year!


----------

